# Sherdogs Rankings.



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

> Heavyweight
> 
> 1. Fedor Emelianenko (31-1, 1 NC)
> 2. Brock Lesnar (4-1)
> ...


the LW divsion is F'd up, how anyone can rank Aoki, Melendez and Alvarez above Florian and even Maynard is just a joke IMO, especially Alvarez.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

almost every fighter on my FFL team is top 5 or a couple spots away.

rankings look OK. of course could nitpick this and that but rankings really dont mean much.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ranking*

I guess for the most part the rankings are accurate!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Mousasi should of dropped below T.Silva for his loss. Silva has only lost to champions, current 1st and 4th (tho i think Evans should be >rampage right now.)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Problem*

Silva is an underrated fighter unfortunately, so he isn't given as much credit as he should be!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought Evans was 18-1?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nah, the UFC consider him 19-1-1 but 2 of those were Amateur fights for The Dangerzone MMA promotion and then also count his 3 wins in the TUF2 house too. Those wins in the TUF house are considered exhibition bouts by the Athletic commission, and therefore shouldn't count towards his MMA record.

As for the rankings. I have to agree with the calls of Florian being rated ahead of Aoki, Alvarez and Melendez. Aoki just lost to Melendez, how could be possibly be rated ahead of Florian, who's 8-1 in his last 9, with his only loss coming to Penn? Ridiculous.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

how the hell does the UFC consider those tough house fights wins but losses arent put on others records?? lol

some bogus stuff right there


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Sherdog needs a little help in the heavyweight division, the light weights are a little silly, but other then that sherdog seems to be telling me what i already know.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Rashad is 14-1-1 according to MixedMartialArts.com which holds the OFFICIAL records of fighters for all Athletic comissions. They list his fights on TUF in his records as wins, but only show him being 14-1-1 even thought they where 3 round fights.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> the LW divsion is F'd up, how anyone can rank Aoki, Melendez and Alvarez above Florian and even Maynard is just a joke IMO, especially Alvarez.


Gilbert has wins over Aoki, Kawajiri, and Thomson so he deserves to be ahead of Kenny and Gray. Alvarez has better wins than Gray as well so he should be below Kenny and above Gray. Gray hasn't really beaten anyone outside of a young Frankie who wasn't half the fighter he is now. Aoki's placing is nonsense.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

I really dislike rankings.

1st off, yeah Cain is amazing and all that, BUT JDS and Carwin have both been a lot more impressive imo.

1.Fedor
2.Carwin
3.Lesnar
4.JDS
5.Cain

I think that is a little more accurate. My opinion.

LHW, MW, WW is w/e, i wouldnt have it like that but its not to bad what they did. 

LW though imo is a joke. Frankie #1 LW, fine i can see that even though BJ statisticly won the fight, and basically in every pro fighters eyes won the fight. Gilbert Melendez #3!!? wtf, he beat an overrated Aoki, and... Josh Tompson. Kenny Florian, Sean Sherk, Gray Maynard, Tyson Griffen, imo are all ahead of him.

1.Frankie Edgar
2.BJ Penn
3.Kenny Florian
4.Gray Maynard
5.Tyson Griffen.

Tyson isnt even in the top10... Hes lost twice, to former LW champ Sean Sherk, in a very close fight, and to Current LW champ Frankie Edgar in a very close fight.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

osmium said:


> Gilbert has wins over Aoki, Kawajiri, and Thomson so he deserves to be ahead of Kenny and Gray. Alvarez has better wins than Gray as well so he should be below Kenny and above Gray. Gray hasn't really beaten anyone outside of a young Frankie who wasn't half the fighter he is now. Aoki's placing is nonsense.


ya having a laugh mate arent ya? I can sought of see a slight argument for Melendez, But Kawajiri and Thomson dont have any great wins to there name IMO, JZ is extremely overrated and Thomsons best win is against Melendez so its hard to judge how good they really are. Melendez is top 5 but certainly not ahead of Florian.

Aoki's loss to Gilbert just proved how overrated the Japanese based fighters are IMO and Aoki was by far their best they had to offer and for that reason he cant be above Florian or Maynard.

and saying Alvarez has better wins than Maynard is laughable. So wins over Kawajiri, Hansen and Kikuno are better than Edgar, Diaz, Miller and Huerta? those 4 four fighters would tool any fighter Alvarez beat, in fact id give Siver and Clementi a good chance at beating those fighters. And Saying Edgar was young in his defeat is stupid, it was only Grays 6th fight, so Gray was the inexperienced fighter in that match up.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

How the hell is Arlovski top 10?

He is the most overrated HW in MMA history. And I like him but damn......


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

that list is useless imo, seriously I disagree with so much of it that would not even know where to begin,


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Dan Hardy shouldn't be 4th. He hasn't beat any top competition at all and he just got raped by st pierre.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It's Sherdog......


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Sherdog rankings nuthug Zuffa fighters, and Andre Arlovski.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Zuffa Fighters*

Well many of the top fighters in the world are with Zuffa promotions!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

carwin too low, hardy too high, rua too high, jackson has not fpught for more than a year so no go there, rashad too low....wait its sherdog, thanks life for reminding me......these rankings fail.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> carwin too low, hardy too high, rua too high, jackson has not fpught for more than a year so no go there, rashad too low....wait its sherdog, thanks life for reminding me......these rankings fail.


Wait how is Shogun too high? So you want Rashad second, because he LnP Thiago and got stanky legged by Machida? Shogun arguably beat Lyoto.......

Carwin should be above Cain, only because he has the interim belt....

And Dan Hardy is way too high, but I still don't understand how Shogun is too high.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

even though it was a poor performance to thiago rashad still lost to champ only. i dont like him but you have to put him pretty high right now. look at it from the perspective of the last three fights rather than just one and you will see why i think this. i know most people wont agree after shogun almost(maybe completly?) beat machida. but you see this way when shogun beats machida and rampage beats evans it sets up perfectly


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess, I just think Rampage should be 4 and Evans 3. The only reason I put Rashad higher is Rampage's completely lack of activity, like you said he hasn't fought in a year.

These are rankings not P4P lists, so I consider these more a what have you done for me lately list. I pretty much just take into account the last couple fights and nothing that is more then a year ago. So I put Shogun higher for that, Rashad's last two fights have been a KO loss and a terrible performance. Shogun's have been a 1st round KO and a controversial decision. All in 2009, Rashad's last good performance was in 2008 imo, all be it only a couple days short of 2009, haha.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

well if you put it that way.......i cant really argue....at least we can agree sherdog sucks......And that those kids that got that anderson silva doll really wanted a Quinton "A-team, Rampage" Jackson action figure for christmas. lol


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

So no one has any problem with Werdum beeing in top 10?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rusko said:


> So no one has any problem with Werdum beeing in top 10?


He's about to fight Fedor, anyone who is scheduled to fight him jumps into the top 10, that way when he tears through them in a round, all his crazy fans can say he just beat a guy in the top 10. In fairness though, he could be in the top 10, he's got two losses since 2007, a UD to Arlovski and a KO to JDS. He has four wins, two TKO's over ManBearPig and The Truth, a sub over Mike Kyle and a UD over Bigfoot. 

Just out of interest, who would you replace him with?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The lightweights are messed up a bit, but i still rank Sherdog's decisions the most accurate. I believe mmaweekly even had Overeem in their top 10 HW list:confused02:.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> ya having a laugh mate arent ya? I can sought of see a slight argument for Melendez, But Kawajiri and Thomson dont have any great wins to there name IMO, JZ is extremely overrated and Thomsons best win is against Melendez so its hard to judge how good they really are. Melendez is top 5 but certainly not ahead of Florian.
> 
> Aoki's loss to Gilbert just proved how overrated the Japanese based fighters are IMO and Aoki was by far their best they had to offer and for that reason he cant be above Florian or Maynard.
> 
> and saying Alvarez has better wins than Maynard is laughable. *So wins over Kawajiri, Hansen and Kikuno are better than Edgar, Diaz, Miller and Huerta? those 4 four fighters would tool any fighter Alvarez beat, in fact id give Siver and Clementi a good chance at beating those fighters.* And Saying Edgar was young in his defeat is stupid, it was only Grays 6th fight, so Gray was the inexperienced fighter in that match up.


I disagree with most of what you are saying. As for what is in bold really how are Huerta, Miller, or Nate beating Kawajiri he has better standup than all of them by a mile and outside of Miller I don't see any of them having much of a chance at taking him down and holding him there. Aoki isn't a better fighter than Kawajiri for competing in American MMA. Aoki doesn't have the wrestling or boxing that you need to compete in the UFC at LW. He needs to be further down because the JZ fights were bullshit Sakuraba style reffing and he just lost(and has other losses at 155) not because Japanese MMA was exposed.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> He's about to fight Fedor, anyone who is scheduled to fight him jumps into the top 10, that way when he tears through them in a round, all his crazy fans can say he just beat a guy in the top 10. In fairness though, he could be in the top 10, he's got two losses since 2007, a UD to Arlovski and a KO to JDS. He has four wins, two TKO's over ManBearPig and The Truth, a sub over Mike Kyle and a UD over Bigfoot.
> 
> Just out of interest, who would you replace him with?


Yep, thats why I mentioned it.

People were putting arlovski in top ten before he fought fedor. Now every time he beats them, they suddenly become bad and many people say they were never in top ten.


Now since so many people agree with him beein" top ten guy, whats the stuff I been hearing that he doesnt deserve to fight fedor?


I just have a feeling many of the ranks have to do with hype;


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

there is no real ranking system.

Mousasi was top 5 in alot of p4p lists not too long ago....

top 5 lhw....

you really dont have to fight top guys to be a top guy in alot of rankings.

so at the end of the day ive learned to not care about rankings whatsoever. waste of energy getting bent over some other persons perception of who is better.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rankings*

Yeah to me if you are the champion of a promotion then you have respect, except for Overeem of course!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rusko said:


> Yep, thats why I mentioned it.
> 
> People were putting arlovski in top ten before he fought fedor. Now every time he beats them, they suddenly become bad and many people say they were never in top ten.
> 
> ...


Oh the rankings are pure hype, was Tim Sylvia ever really that good? What about Arlovski? They were pretty much only fighting each other, the rest of HW was a joke at that time. When some talent finally got into the UFC's HW division they washed out, but they were both top 5 when Fedor beat them? hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor*

Then they only dove out of the top five after that!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

osmium said:


> I disagree with most of what you are saying. As for what is in bold really how are Huerta, Miller, or Nate beating Kawajiri he has better standup than all of them by a mile and outside of Miller I don't see any of them having much of a chance at taking him down and holding him there. Aoki isn't a better fighter than Kawajiri for competing in American MMA. Aoki doesn't have the wrestling or boxing that you need to compete in the UFC at LW. He needs to be further down because the JZ fights were bullshit Sakuraba style reffing and he just lost(and has other losses at 155) not because Japanese MMA was exposed.


come on now, better stand up by a mile? be serious, Nate would pick him apart, Huerta and Miller would at least be on par with him on the feet and all 3 would tool him on the ground. I agree that Kawajiri is better suited for the UFC with his good wrestling and powerful striking, but whos he beat to compare to the UFC's talent? no one, other than a overrated JZ, But Aoki was still clearly the no1 Japanese based LW.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Pual Daley got bent by Jake Shields and showed how Semtex can't do shitt on the ground. He's getting hyped b/c of 2 ko wins over dudes who tried to stand with him.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> the LW divsion is F'd up, how anyone can rank Aoki, Melendez and Alvarez above Florian and even Maynard is just a joke IMO, especially Alvarez.



IMO, Rampage should be placed lower, Nick Daiz should be higher, and the Lightweight Division definitely needs an overhaul.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lightweight Overhaul*

I don't think an immediate rematch between Edgar and BJ is really going to help the rankings at all!


----------

